# 29Sep...Sharks Everywhere!



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Carl(Tarzan) and I did 2 dives on the Greens Hole and 1 dive on the Tex Edwards...Josh was our bubble watcher. The first is a bit blury because I had some condensation in the housing. At the end of the first dive, I started checking my bearings beacuse I lost the anchor...I look up and theres a shark...really took me off guard. About 7 1/2 minutes in, notice how my new Shark Shield protects me from a big sandbar. We were at a safety stop when he started in. Plenty of life on the Tex...saw a big Bull at the end of the dive.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice video! how big was that nurse shark do you think?


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

There were sharks on all our dives on Saturday as well. They would come in see the bubbles and just cruise on through. No aggressive sharks this weekend.......Thank goodness!!


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

great video! How big was the Jew fish?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

there was a jew fish? I missed it? did you notice the time in the vid?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Great video!!!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great video! I especially enjoyed the boomerang lobster.



Realtor said:


> there was a jew fish? I missed it? did you notice the time in the vid?


You will see it at the end of the video.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Jew fish makes and appearance around the 10:13 mark


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Realtor said:


> nice video! how big was that nurse shark do you think?


It had to go at least 6 feet. If you noticed, there was a smaller one that swam off as I approached the bigger one.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Realtor said:


> there was a jew fish? I missed it? did you notice the time in the vid?


The jew fish I got on video was the smaller one. Carl kept seeing the huge one that hangs out there, but I never got it on video. I'm guessing the smaller one went about 3ft in length...I'm horrible at guessing though.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Great video! I especially enjoyed the boomerang lobster.
> 
> 
> 
> You will see it at the end of the video.


Thanx, I've done that before...in trying to show it on video, he decided to give a kick.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice Troy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome video. Even though you cant figure out how to open the bathroom door on my boat it looks like you picked up video editing pretty good! . Looks like your shark shield worked very good. Wasnt he supposed to be the master at finding bugs?


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Awesome video. Even though you cant figure out how to open the bathroom door on my boat it looks like you picked up video editing pretty good! . Looks like your shark shield worked very good. Wasnt he supposed to be the master at finding bugs?


Yep...he pouted the whole ride in...I gave him a couple to cheer him up


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2012)

great video!!!!!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Great video! I especially enjoyed the boomerang lobster.


:laughing:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Where was the last dive if u dont mind sharing great video by the way


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

cody d said:


> Where was the last dive if u dont mind sharing great video by the way


It was on the Tex Edwards.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------

